# X-factor should be Cry-factor



## carrieann (6 Oct 2008)

Anyone else agree that the X-factor should now be CRY-factor.

I love the show but come on, I think every single person cried on Saturday & Sunday nights show.

CRY me a river hey


----------



## gebbel (6 Oct 2008)

I cried too when herself forced me to watch it.


----------



## Sunny (6 Oct 2008)

gebbel said:


> I cried too when herself forced me to watch it.


 
God I know what you mean. And then had to watch strictly come prancing or whatever it is. It is going to be a long winter!


----------



## rmelly (6 Oct 2008)

why not take it a step further - CRAP Factor?


----------



## DavyJones (6 Oct 2008)

Sunny said:


> God I know what you mean. And then had to watch strictly come prancing or whatever it is. It is going to be a long winter!




I am sick with the flu so am weak, and herself is taking advantage. I had a fever over the weekend but I could have sworn the x factor was on for 48hrs, the only let up was that dancing crap. When will it all stop? How come they make shows about how the shows are made? I ask the wife Is it over yet? she says its on some other channel now!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (6 Oct 2008)

carrieann said:


> Anyone else agree that the X-factor should now be CRY-factor.
> 
> I love the show but come on, I think every single person cried on Saturday & Sunday nights show.
> 
> CRY me a river hey


 
I nearly cried when I realised the sky+ hadn't recorded it. Had a power cut on Saturday and I forgot to reset it. Missed the whole weekend of X-Factor and Xtra-Factor.


----------



## Caveat (6 Oct 2008)

DavyJones said:


> I am sick with the flu so am weak, and herself is taking advantage. I had a fever over the weekend but I could have sworn the x factor was on for 48hrs, the only let up was that dancing crap. When will it all stop? How come they make shows about how the shows are made? I ask the wife Is it over yet? she says its on some other channel now!


 
Surely the soundtrack to this poor guy's post should be that nightmarish, slightly off-key fairground music you sometimes get in bad horror movies?


----------



## rmelly (6 Oct 2008)

Caveat said:


> Surely the soundtrack to this poor guy's post should be that nightmarish, slightly off-key fairground music you sometimes get in bad horror movies?


 
He should have called one of his mates to come around and put him out of his misery.


----------



## ney001 (6 Oct 2008)

God, the x-factor is diabolical once the auditions are over - must confess though auditions can be amusing (for about half an hour) - then the sad music comes on and you know straight away that the persons dad died and his last words were win the x-factor or some such crap.  

Am so sick of these audition programmes and dance offs etc, then they combine weight loss with dancing programmes, pop factor, x factor, making the band and on and on and on.  - Then himself seizes the remote and am blasted with survivor man, axe men, Bear Grylls, tough feckin fishermen, holy bounty hunters - Christ good thing I payed a visit to borders at the weekend and stocked up on about ten books - might get me through the winter of crap television.


----------



## csirl (6 Oct 2008)

Thankfully reality TV has had its day. Big Brother is dead. X-Factor is losing appeal and will almost certainly be confined to "Room 101" within the next couple of years.


----------



## Teabag (6 Oct 2008)

That Holly Wollowby is so sexy. I'd like to take her to my crypt and bite her on the neck...oops, wrong post.


----------



## truthseeker (6 Oct 2008)

I watched x-factor over the weekend and amazed himself on sunday at the results show when I got 100% predictions correct for who was getting kept and who was getting sent home. 

My secret? The editing tells you who is staying and who is going, happy song, youre in, sad song, youre gone.......


----------



## rmelly (6 Oct 2008)

truthseeker said:


> I watched x-factor over the weekend and amazed himself on sunday at the results show when I got 100% predictions correct for who was getting kept and who was getting sent home.
> 
> My secret? The editing tells you who is staying and who is going, happy song, youre in, sad song, youre gone.......


 
Are you sure you didn't just watch it twice?


----------



## truthseeker (6 Oct 2008)

rmelly said:


> Are you sure you didn't just watch it twice?



errrrmmmm............maybe i di....NO, NO, only once......I thiiiink.....maybe it WAS on twice........hhhhmmmmmm

no - once!


----------



## shootingstar (7 Oct 2008)

have to agree with alot of this. Grown people sobbing their hearts out to international TV stating "it means everything to me". Whats that about???? Winning a competition means EVERYTHING??!! Ah come on. my health and life means everything to me but i dont cry lke a baby about it. Their crying even before they get booted... they cry if they get booted, they cry if they dont get booted. its a no win situation for us viewers.. ah god all mighty

still watching it each week though... 

Just to add... --> Rydian should have won last year....


----------



## truthseeker (7 Oct 2008)

shootingstar said:


> Rydian should have won last year....


 
Rhydian was ROBBED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

He so should have won! I cant even remember the name of the guy who did win but he was a rubbish schmoozy crooner who had no charisma at all.

I hope Rhydian gets a mega west end career and gives 2 fingers to X Factor.


----------



## Thrifty (7 Oct 2008)

Agree totally. I think Mali was the only one who didn't cry and then Simon went on to say he knew he had made the right decision when he saw his reaction. It's almost like a requirement to be kept on. Probably why Rydhian didn't win last year. Not an emotional wreck.
I also find those comments from the contestants that they can't go on/ or go back to their ordinary lives a bit insulting to the rest of us ordinary people. They really can't seem to deal with rejection. 
I can't believe i've got sucked into this reality Tv stuff. Happened last year and its now actually very entertaining/ toe curlingly embarressing watching this.


----------



## DeeFox (7 Oct 2008)

I agree that Rhydian should have won.  It was the first and only time in my entire life that I felt motivated enough by one of these types of shows to pick up the phone and vote.  I think his CD is out in November so I'm looking forward to that.
I missed the last two weeks episodes but am a fan of this show (guilty pleasure - we all have 'em). I hate when contestants say that this is all they have ever wanted and they couldn't possibly go back to their old life - especially when this is coming from someone who isn't of age to drove/vote/drink yet.


----------



## fobs (7 Oct 2008)

DeeFox said:


> I hate when contestants say that this is all they have ever wanted and they couldn't possibly go back to their old life - especially when this is coming from someone who isn't of age to drove/vote/drink yet.


 
I agree when 15 years old say "Its all I ever wanted" as if most 15 year olds have their careers mapped out!


----------



## shootingstar (7 Oct 2008)

Dare I say it.............. Rydian reminded me a little of Freddie Mercury, outstandingly flamboyant, wild on stage, only he could have pulled that silver suit off  excellent... 

i`ll definitely pick up his CD in November  He rocks

Did he cry last year? nooooo. Proper order. !!! 


So who is everyones *least *favourite this year? I actually cant think of "yer wans" name in it that I want voted out IMMEDIATELY so i`ll leave it alone because if i try describing her i`ll get mauled for saying it....


----------



## truthseeker (7 Oct 2008)

shootingstar said:


> I actually cant think of "yer wans" name in it that I want voted out IMMEDIATELY so i`ll leave it alone because if i try describing her i`ll get mauled for saying it....


 

Are you talking about the wrecked looking ex-junkie, ex-jailbird who has had 5 kids since she started reproducing at age 13?


----------



## LDFerguson (7 Oct 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Are you talking about the wrecked looking ex-junkie, ex-jailbird who has had 5 kids since she started reproducing at age 13?


 
She has a great voice, though.  Shame the nature of the X-factor is that her past life is deemed to be equally, if not more important.


----------



## truthseeker (7 Oct 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> She has a great voice, though. Shame the nature of the X-factor is that her past life is deemed to be equally, if not more important.


 
X-Factor is not about having a great voice. Its about having the 'x-factor', and as far as the show goes that means having 'the story' to go with the act.

As far as being a star goes that woman just doesnt have it, no charisma, no charm, comes across like she is about to have a bar-room brawl.

They just kept her in for the entertainment factor.


----------



## Jimmy Mook (7 Oct 2008)

Forget X Factor crap factory, check out Peter Kay's "Britain's Got The Pop Factor ... And Possibly A New Celebrity This post will be deleted if not edited immediately Christ Soapstar Superstar Strictly On Ice" on Channel 4 on October 12th.


----------



## shootingstar (7 Oct 2008)

truthseeker said:


> Are you talking about the wrecked looking ex-junkie, ex-jailbird who has had 5 kids since she started reproducing at age 13?



*roars laughing" I couldnt have put that better myself..... 



truthseeker said:


> X-Factor is not about having a great voice. Its about having the 'x-factor', and as far as the show goes that means having 'the story' to go with the act.
> 
> As far as being a star goes that woman just doesnt have it, no charisma, no charm, comes across like she is about to have a bar-room brawl.
> 
> They just kept her in for the entertainment factor.



Or their afraid to boot her out in case she "splits um"....

Shes as rough as a brillo pad


----------



## Celtwytch (8 Oct 2008)

You know, I liked Rachel Hylton at her first audition - her voice just blew me away.  But every audition since has been atrocious.  She killed 'Chasing Cars', then forgot the words of pretty much everything else she sang.  And now her voice is really, really starting to grate on my ears.  I too would like her to be the first to go.


----------



## Caveat (8 Oct 2008)

rmelly said:


> CRAP Factor?


 
Kecks-Factor has a ring to it.


----------



## carrieann (8 Oct 2008)

Oh god that Rachel one is wrecking my head already and we haven't even got to the live shows.

I think Alexandra has it won this year, if not her then Laura.


----------

